# Diary of a Corsair Pilot in the Solomons



## itznogood (Mar 8, 2004)

Take a look her 

http://www.scuttlebuttsmallchow.com/winnia.html

a very good story


----------



## Archer (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks, now I just need to get the time to read it


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 9, 2004)

Looks good 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## Rafe35 (Mar 10, 2004)

Good story.


----------

